# muskie in the ohio R today



## kyfisherman (Jun 14, 2005)

Went out today for about an hour here in Cincinnati. caught my first Ohio River Muskie. I was fishing a small creek and caught about 10 largemouth & stripers and then wow, it was a muskie. Fish was only 15-16 inches long, but I was so suprised. I have heard stories of muskies being caught here and there but just thought it was kind of odd. anyway, the muskies are biting on chartreuse grubs.


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

i also caught a muskie, last fall. i think more muskies will be caught in the future do to cleaner water. wasn't to many years ago that walleye wasn't all that common. now you have a decent ratio of walleye mixed in with the sauger that you catch. i'am hoping its due to the water is getting a little better......


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

got a muskie on the wall from the pike island pool. 42'' is no giant to a muskie guy, but this bass fisherman had never caught anything like that before. didn't realize there were that many in the river 'till then.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I saw a post on another forum where a guy caught a trout out of the river! It's color was way off, but I think it was a rainbow. I think it was from the Louisville area, but I'm not sure. I don't know how long it was in the river, but it seems to indicate that the water is getting better...at least I choose to think so for now.


CW


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I have seen a fair amount of muskie in the river. Some of the creek mouths I fish would hold muskie in them in the spring. I have thrown lures at them before and not even had a look, so they may have been spawning or maybe they just didnt want what I was throwing. There was a guy last year that caught 2 pike below Pike Island dam. When ya start seeing fish like muskie and pike showing up, it can only mean good things.

Jake


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a thought, but they called it PIKE island for some odd reason right?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I have fished below Pike Island dam and in the Pike Island pool for over 20 years and have never caught a PIKE or seen a PIKE caught. It could be named PIKE ISLAND for the island that is about a mile down river from the dam. By the time it was built in 1963 the steel mills and coal mines had trashed the river so I doubt it was named for its bounty of Pike available.
Jake


----------

